# strike



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "strike" in several languages? It is a noun meaning the situation in which people refuse to work.

Here is WRD definition:


> Strike is a group's refusal to work in protest against low pay or bad work conditions.



_Czech: stávka f_

(please also include its grammatical gender)

Thank you.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
H απεργία (fem)
I aperʝ*i*a


----------



## Frank78

German: "Streik" (male)


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Streikas_ male g._
sometimes used "piketas" [m], but it's slightly different meaning.
(verbs derived: streikuoti, piketuoti)


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*שביתה *(_shvita_), f.


----------



## anikka

Latvian: streiks, m


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

greve, f.


----------



## hotpocket

In French:

grève, f.  (être _en grève_)


----------



## Volcano

In Turkish

Grev


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
ストライキ
_sutoraiki_
Uninterestingly, it is a phonetic approximation of the English _strike_.

The physical collision between two objects (eg, a bat and a ball) uses the same English word but in a different approximation; _sutoraik*u*_.


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *staking* (f)


----------



## elirlandes

stailc

...in Irish


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Spanish:
_huelga (f) hacer huelga, estar en huelga
_Galician
_folga (f) facer folga, estar en folga_


----------



## anto33

In Romanian: *grevă *(f)
In Italian: *sciopero* (m)


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

Lakko

from the verb "lakata" (to stop or to finish)


----------



## MarcB

Miguel Antonio said:


> Spanish:
> _huelga (f) hacer huelga, estar en huelga
> _Galician
> _folga (f) facer folga, estar en folga_


It is interesting that in Portuguese which is very close to Galician, folga is just time off from work but not a strike.


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
забастовка f


----------



## Miguel Antonio

MarcB said:


> It is interesting that in Portuguese which is very close to Galician, folga is just time off from work but not a strike.


Portuguese copied the term for strike from French, Galician from Spanish.
In medieval times, when Portuguese and Galician were one only language, _folgar _meant "to frolic", from the Latin _follicare, _which is the root of modern Spanish words such as _holgazán _(lazybones) and _follar_ (a step further from just a mere frolic)


----------



## Epilio

In Asturian: fuelga.
In Catalan: vaga.
In Basque: oporketa.


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic
strike=هجمة (hagma)


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: _štrajk_, m.


----------



## bb3ca201

This is a word which seems to identify my city (Toronto, Canada) right now -- there are 2 strikes going on.  Here is the Scottish Gaelic word for it:

stailc

(PS "on strike" is "air stailc")


----------



## ilocas2

Slovenian:

*stavka* _f
_
loanword from Czech


----------



## Kotlas

Saluton said:


> Russian:
> забастовка f


забастовка [zabas'tofka] - derived from the Italian "basta!" (enough!)


Joannes said:


> Dutch: *staking* (f)


Another Russian word for the term _strike_:
стачка ['stachka] may be related to the Dutch term.


----------



## Ghabi

mohamed264 said:


> in arabic
> strike=هجمة (hagma)


The "strike" as discussed in this thread is إضراب (iDraab, literally "shunning [work]").


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> H απεργία (fem)
> I aperʝ*i*a


Let me expand a bit more (after 9 years):

*«Απεργία»* [aperˈʝi.a] --> _strike_ is a feminine noun constructed in 1889 based on the Koine pre-existing adj. *«ἄπεργος» ắpĕrgŏs* (masc. & fem.) --> _idle_ < Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* --> _far away, away from_ (PIE *h₂epo- _from_ cf Skt. अप (apa), _away_, Hitt. āppa- _after_, Lat. ab, Proto-Germanic *ab > Eng. of/off, Dt. af/ave-) + Classical neut. *«ἔργον» érgŏn* --> _work, labour, work of art_ (PIE *u̯erǵ- _work_ cf Av. varəzəm, _work_, Tocharian A wark, _work_, Proto-Germanic *werką (idem), Proto-Slavic *vьrša, _fish-trap, fishing basket_).


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak: *štrajk* _m_


----------

